

What The New Microsoft Office Gets Wrong - boh
http://www.fastcodesign.com/1670308/what-the-new-microsoft-office-gets-wrong

======
sidcool
Although the author of the post cribs about the same underneath UI with
dropdowns and ribbons etc., isn't that's what the users have liked about it
all the way long?

